# le langage C



## boubacar_de_monaco (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je vais entrer dans une &#233;cole d'ingenieur informatique en 2&#232;me ann&#233;e (pr&#233;pa int&#233;gr&#233 par une passerelle depuis la fac.

En premi&#232;re ann&#233;e ils ont fait du C et moi je n'ai appris que le Pascal sous WinXP (c'est vieux je sais mais c'est bien quand   )

Je n'ai pas tr&#232;s bien compris mais on m'a dit que sur le mac il y a de quoi faire des programmes en C.

Ou est le compilateur? Je dois telecharger quelque chose? C'est quoi Emacs???


Merci pour votre attention.


----------



## ntx (10 Août 2006)

boubacar_de_monaco a dit:
			
		

> Ou est le compilateur? Je dois telecharger quelque chose?


Il faut installer les outils de d&#233;veloppement (appel&#233;s XCode, mais il contiennent beaucoup plus de chose), soit &#224; partir de ton CD/DVD de Mac OSX, soit en les t&#233;l&#233;chargeant sur l'Apple Developper Connection (XCode 2.4, +900Mo)


> C'est quoi Emacs???


Un &#233;diteur de texte tr&#232;s en vogue sous Unix.


----------



## Bilbo (11 Août 2006)

Pour télécharger les outils développeurs, c'est par là. Tu peux avoir les outils gratuitement mais le support est payant. Il existe une formule "Étudiants".

À+


----------



## boubacar_de_monaco (11 Août 2006)

Merci pour les infos ntx.

Mais voilà: je ne retrouve plus ce CD de tools comme tu dit, j'ai du perdre pdt mon démenagement.

Sur les téléchargement apple je n'ai pas trouvé Xcode, et j'ai trouvé autre chose mais il nécessite dirais t-on Tiger (je n'ai ke 10.3).

Ensuite j'ai pris un compilateur qui s'appelle Aquamacs. Mon 1er programme ne marche pas (pourtant c'est le plus simple: afficher "bonjour" que j'ai recopié bétement sur un livre).

Il semblerai qu'il ne trouve pas la librairie stdio.h ca doit justement etre dans le fameux CD tools livré avec cet Ibook.   

Toi ou quelqu'un d'autre aurais encore une idée? 

Merci pour tout


----------



## boubacar_de_monaco (11 Août 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour télécharger les outils développeurs, c'est par là. Tu peux avoir les outils gratuitement mais le support est payant. Il existe une formule "Étudiants".
> 
> À+




Merci, je suis en train de regarder là mais ca veut dire quoi outils gratuit mais support payant??

Merci


----------



## SveDec (11 Août 2006)

Concernant le "Bonjour" qui ne marche pas et qui a été recopié, un ami à moi à eu le même problème : la cause était que le code (c'était du C++) était d'une version trop ancienne, et le compilateur ne le comprenait pas (il était trop récent et ne comprenait que la dernière version de C++).
Enfin, c'est ce qu'il m'a dit ^^
Donc regarde déjà si ton compilateur PEUT compiler ton code ^^

Sinon :
- "outils gratuits" : tu as accès gratuitement aux outils de développement XCode
- "support payant" : le support est payant ^^ en gros, débrouille toi tt seul pour apprendre et régler tes problèmes


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2006)

boubacar_de_monaco a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je suis en train de regarder là mais ca veut dire quoi outils gratuit mais support payant??


L'inscription de base à l'ADC est gratuite et n'autorise qu'à télécharger les outils fournis gracieusement par Apple, sans autre support que les forums (bien garnis par ailleurs). Ils existes des formules payantes pour pouvoir profiter de l'OS et des outils en "avant première" ainsi que de réductions sur diverses prestations d'Apple.


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2006)

boubacar_de_monaco a dit:
			
		

> Sur les t&#233;l&#233;chargement apple je n'ai pas trouv&#233; Xcode, et j'ai trouv&#233; autre chose mais il n&#233;cessite dirais t-on Tiger (je n'ai ke 10.3).


Il faut aller sur l'ADC, et s'insrcire gratuitement.


> Ensuite j'ai pris un compilateur qui s'appelle Aquamacs. Mon 1er programme ne marche pas (pourtant c'est le plus simple: afficher "bonjour" que j'ai recopi&#233; b&#233;tement sur un livre).


Ce n'est pas un compilateur, c'est un &#233;diteur de texte, une version "aquaifi&#233;e" d'Emacs. Il est juste possible d'invoquer le compilateur directement dans l'&#233;diteur, mais il est n&#233;cessaire que celui-ci soit pr&#233;alablement install&#233;.

Donc va sur l'ADC, et installe le outils de d&#233;veloppement (la version 1.5 pour Mac OS 10.3), ne te lance surtout pas dans l'installation de gcc (compilateur C) seul, tu vas &#224; la catastrophe.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Août 2006)

boubacar_de_monaco a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais entrer dans une &#233;cole d'ingenieur informatique en 2&#232;me ann&#233;e (pr&#233;pa int&#233;gr&#233 par une passerelle depuis la fac.
> 
> ...


si tu veux les bases vite fait 
http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-8-0-apprenez-a-programmer-en-c.html

sinon une fois que tu as install&#233; gcc (dans les dev tools fourni par Apple) apr&#232;s tu prend n'importe quel &#233;diteur de texte puis tu compile en ligne de commande (man gcc).

Ou alors tu utilises XCode...


----------



## SveDec (11 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux les bases vite fait
> http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-8-0-apprenez-a-programmer-en-c.html
> 
> sinon une fois que tu as installé gcc (dans les dev tools fourni par Apple) après tu prend n'importe quel éditeur de texte puis tu compile en ligne de commande (man gcc).
> ...


Sur le siteduzero ils utilisent une IDE et (donc) conseillent XCode


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Tout dépends a combien tu évalue ton heure de travail. Mais si c'est pour travailler en C,C++ jette un oeil du coté de CodeWarrior de Metrowerks qui coute 100 euros mais te les fait vite gagner...

XCode, meme dans la derniere version publique est encore dans ce qui faisait en 1980 question configuration, stabilité et clarté.

D'un autre coté, a sa decharge,  il est gratuit, et si tu aimes les curseurs Pizza, il peut te séduire.

Cordialement


----------



## SveDec (11 Août 2006)

Mwai, sauf que CodeWarrior, il n'existe plus :/


----------



## boubacar_de_monaco (12 Août 2006)

La je suis en vacance donc je ne peux pas encore essayer toutes les manip que vous me coneiller mais en tout cas merci pour la réactivité du forum


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Août 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Mwai, sauf que CodeWarrior, il n'existe plus :/



Pas tout a fait, lit bien la depeche. La derniere version sera la version 10. C'est tout.

Cordialement


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Salut à tous ! Je vais renter en IUT info en Septembre, et j'ai commencé à faire quelques petits trucs bidons en C ( tableaux; pseudo caltoches et choses dans le genre) Je n'ai pas encore vu le C systeme, ( j'aimerai bien faire des affectations de mémoire pour faire ramer mon pc  )

Actuellement je fais ces petites choses sous Windows Xp avec le logiciel Dev C ++, mon Macbook Pro arrivera lundi 21 chez moi ( en théorie), j'ai souscris à l'offre ADC Student à 99$, j'ai donc accès à Xcode2.4 et d'autres logiciels. 

J'ai néanmoins quelques questions étant novice en programmation et n'ayant pas encore switché : - comment se passe la programation (systeme) sous mac os X, est ce que les commandes et les fonctions sont similaires entre Windows et mac os X ?
    - Quel logiciel me conseillez vous dans le cadre de mes études ? (bien que je pourrai émuler Dev C ++ ou un autre logiciel, mais autant profiter d'un bon logiciel ! )


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Salut &#224; tous ! Je vais renter en IUT info en Septembre, et j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; faire quelques petits trucs bidons en C ( tableaux; pseudo caltoches et choses dans le genre) Je n'ai pas encore vu le C systeme, ( j'aimerai bien faire des affectations de m&#233;moire pour faire ramer mon pc  )
> 
> Actuellement je fais ces petites choses sous Windows Xp avec le logiciel Dev C ++, mon Macbook Pro arrivera lundi 21 chez moi ( en th&#233;orie), j'ai souscris &#224; l'offre ADC Student &#224; 99$, j'ai donc acc&#232;s &#224; Xcode2.4 et d'autres logiciels.
> 
> ...


Sous mac, XCode est tr&#232;s bien (sache que tu a acc&#232;s &#224; XCode et aux autres Dev Tools gratuitement, ADC est juste un support pour les d&#233;veloppeurs, mais en plus tu re&#231;ois gratuitement les DVD des nouveaux syst&#232;mes etc...)

Par contre sous PC, pr&#233;f&#232;re Code::Blocks &#224; Dev-C++ : il est plus puissant et plus stable 
De plus tu n'aura pas besoin d'&#233;muler Dev-C++, c'est de la virtualisation (via crossover etc...), c'ets donc bien plus rapide 


Pour les diff&#233;rences entre osx et win pour la programmation syst&#232;me je ne peux pas t'aider... (tatouille ?)


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Sous mac, XCode est tr&#232;s bien (sache que tu a acc&#232;s &#224; XCode et aux autres Dev Tools gratuitement, ADC est juste un support pour les d&#233;veloppeurs, mais en plus tu re&#231;ois gratuitement les DVD des nouveaux syst&#232;mes etc...)
> 
> Par contre sous PC, pr&#233;f&#232;re Code::Blocks &#224; Dev-C++ : il est plus puissant et plus stable
> De plus tu n'aura pas besoin d'&#233;muler Dev-C++, c'est de la virtualisation (via crossover etc...), c'ets donc bien plus rapide
> ...


D'accord, j'ai aussi entendu parpaler de Cocoa, qui g&#232;re il me semble plusieurs langages, qu'en est il de ce logiciel ?!

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse !


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2006)

Ce n'est pas un logiciel, c'est un framework (un ensemble de classes destinées à être utilisées dans des programmes), 2 frameworks en fait : un premier avec tous les classes de bases pour la programmation (chaînes de caractères, tableaux, ) et un second qui contient  les classes pour accéder aux fonctionnalités de Mac OSX. Il en existe une version écrite en Objective-C et une en Java mais Apple a arrêté le développement de cette dernière


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Donc en fait il faut utiliser Xcode pour bénéficier de cocoa ?, et une partie de cocoa apporte le fait d'intégrer les fonctionalités particulières de Mac OSX, mais quelles sont elle vraiment ? Quel genre de  programme peut etre différent en fonction de l'os d'éxécution ?

Apparament sur d'autres topic j'ai pu lire que le C et le C++ aisni que le Java étaient utilisables sous Mac OSX.


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Donc en fait il faut utiliser Xcode pour bénéficier de cocoa ?


Tu peux compiler un programme Cocoa en ligne de commande, mais c'est plus pratique avec XCode notamment pour l'interaction avec Interface Builder, indispensable si tu veux faire une interface graphique à ton programme.


> et une partie de cocoa apporte le fait d'intégrer les fonctionalités particulières de Mac OSX, mais quelles sont elle vraiment ? Quel genre de  programme peut etre différent en fonction de l'os d'éxécution ?


L'interface graphique : une fenêtre ne se crée pas de la même manière en Cocoa, Qt, KDE ou Windows. L'autre particularité est l'intégration d'un programme dans l'OS (gestion de l'application, gestion des fichiers)


> Apparament sur d'autres topic j'ai pu lire que le C et le C++ aisni que le Java étaient utilisables sous Mac OSX.


Tout à fait, tu n'es pas du tout obligé d'utiliser Cocoa/Objective-C mais ça reste l'environnement le plus complet pour bénéficier de tous les apports de Mac OSX.


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses précises ! J'aurais surement d'autres question après la réception de mon mac !


----------



## SveDec (17 Août 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout a fait, lit bien la depeche. La derniere version sera la version 10. C'est tout.
> 
> Cordialement


Oui, c'est la dernière version, et le support n'est plus assuré ... Il est abandonné quoi :s
Et la depêche a plus d'un an


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Août 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est la dernière version, et le support n'est plus assuré ... Il est abandonné quoi :s
> Et la depêche a plus d'un an



Je ne vois pas le probleme, si c'est pour faire du C, cela fait quelques temps que le C ne bouge plus...

Cordialement


----------



## SveDec (17 Août 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas le probleme, si c'est pour faire du C, cela fait quelques temps que le C ne bouge plus...
> 
> Cordialement


Entièrement d'accord 
Seulement, bosser avec un programme qui n'est plus màj, on aime où on n'aime pas ^^


----------



## SoniK (17 Août 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> XCode, meme dans la derniere version publique est encore dans ce qui faisait en 1980 question configuration, stabilité et clarté.
> 
> D'un autre coté, a sa decharge,  il est gratuit, et si tu aimes les curseurs Pizza, il peut te séduire.



Salut, ca risque d'être un peu hors sujet mais je suis curieux de savoir pourquoi tu n'aimes pas XCode... Je l'ai très peu utilisé mais c'est vrai que je l'ai trouvé plutot bien, donc j'aimerais avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui a plus d'expérience que moi sur le sujet


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Août 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Salut, ca risque d'être un peu hors sujet mais je suis curieux de savoir pourquoi tu n'aimes pas XCode... Je l'ai très peu utilisé mais c'est vrai que je l'ai trouvé plutot bien, donc j'aimerais avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui a plus d'expérience que moi sur le sujet



Vaste sujet. Tout d'abord l'interface est confusante. On sent que c'est une interface sur des lignes de commandes UNIX. 
La gestion des projets est trop complexes.
Le tout est lent, tres lent, avec des pizza frequentes. Par exemple, changer le nom d'un groupe prends sur certains de mes projets plus de 30 secondes.
Le meme projet, mets environ 5 secondes a se lancer sous deboggueur sous CW et 20 secondes sous XCode.
La compilation est presque deux fois plus lente.
L'éditeur de texte est lent et plantogene.
Tout ceci fait que tu perds un temps conséquent.

Et le pire, le code obtenu, toute optimisation active est lent.

Cordialement


----------

